# Lost Sawyer MX Oar/Dynelite blade Upper C Pumphouse



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

Lost my brand new Sawyer MX-G on the upper Colorado about 200 yards past Eye of the needle. The oar was not even 24 hours old. They are Dark Blue with rope wrap and Dynelite blade. They also have a broken leash on the oar shaft. Please help me out if you have seen it. $50 reward. Matt

Lost it over the long weekend. I think it is pushed up against the wall about 200 yards past Eye of the Needle. Thanks for any help.
[email protected]

303-483-3245


----------

